# A Photo Shoot With Oscar :D



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It seems a good blow out on my DSLR has fixed *touch wood* the shutter problem. I must get it in for a clean because I think something sticky might of got inside making the shutter stick now and then.

Anyway, it was only a quick shoot and no special equipment to do so as it's far too hot for all that. But with the fan blowing on us and a friendly audience (Bella and the kitties were watching) Oscar performed long enough to get a few pictures 

I hope they show what a little character he is ... Enjoy!

You looking at me?









Here I come!









Oh you want me to say CHEESE!









Or just look pretty?









Here look at my feets 









Are we done yet, I'm bored!









Well I'm done, so you have no choice.






Thanks for looking at my boy, I'm sure he has enjoyed showing off for you all :001_wub:

xxxxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh he is looking smashing Aurelia, I truely couldnt be happier for the pair of you! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oscar looks so happy, Fantastic photos as usual  congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

hes lovely looking ! i cant get over his feet , too cute 

almost has like a human face


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh he is looking smashing Aurelia, I truely couldnt be happier for the pair of you! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


 I truly couldn't be more grateful for you bringing him to the adoption section at just the right time :001_tt1:

We are eternally grateful to you, your mum and of course DT 



DKDREAM said:


> Oscar looks so happy, Fantastic photos as usual  congratulations on your new addition.


Thanks hun!



dizzydani said:


> hes lovely looking ! i cant get over his feet , too cute
> 
> almost has like a human face


His feet are fab aren't they? :lol: Thanks you


----------



## Hotaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh Wow Oscar looks wonderful, I was lucky enough to meet him as his foster Mums house and I thought he was awesome then but he looks even better now and so very happy. He is obviously a very, very happy boy in his new home. Congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh my word, Oscar is a superstar - think he should be in Hollywood :lol: He is a right little poser and obviously is soooo happy with you.

Brilliant pics x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: I love his boots


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! that is ONE spoilt pooch! can't you just tell!
Fantasic piccys Aureila!!

BUT!! can I please request! that if there are EVER any dog photo competitions on the forum that Auriela is BANNED from entering


----------



## Flavourflav (Jul 27, 2011)

Totally gorgeous!  I can't help but stare at those feet! They look like slippers! Adorable! :001_tt1:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG HE'S SO BEAUTIFUL IT'S UNREAL!
I love the way his fur is too, it's so sweet! :001_tt1:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG! he is FAB! i am a little bit! well may be a little bit more! ok i am very veryjealous!!! he is stunning  his feet look a little like my Oscar's feet before i finish shaving him (BIG Abba boots!!  xxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

miss him like mad, these rescues right get under my skin - the house is missing the chubber monster..Give him a night, night kiss from me.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> miss him like mad, these rescues right get under my skin - the house is missing the chubber monster..Give him a night, night kiss from me.


I knew you missed him more than you were letting on  I'll give him a snuggle for you and a big kiss!

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about our gorgeous boy. If you could see his cheeks I'm sure he would be blushing :lol:


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

SO FLUFFY! I would spend so much time just playing with that awesome coat!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm glad he's settled in well :001_wub:

He's gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------

